# Rbies..Vaccine/Titer...what is the bottom line ??



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

*Rabies..Vaccine/Titer...what is the bottom line ??*

I was at the vet today--booking Rico's dental/extractions. I asked about the rabies vaccine/titer...
The vet was not entirely sure abou the requirement in Massachusetts (she is trained in Scotland and has practiced all over). She knows about the medical exemption for dogs that have anaphalatic reactions...She suggested checking with the state Veternarian for the requirements to titer instead of vaccinate..

I just got off the pone..and he..the bureaucratic vet...says that there is no number in a titer that would show immunity/protection from Rabies. AND that these test are determined by some Doctor in Kansas and that that Doctor has declared that a titer can not show protection from Rabies


I told hoim that my dog has had several doeses already and had reactions everytime...He said in Massachusetts it is vaccine or medical exemption no exemptiion for titer ..

What is the real story here...please ....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

All states are different. If you can get a medical exemption, that is just as good as a titer. The deal is to prevent vaccinating over and over and over. Just tell them that you want an exemption.

As for the rabies vaccine titer not being relevant. I don't know about that. Brody had his done and it certainly did show an adequate immune response, just the same as a titer for distemper/parvo did. 

However, different states mandate their rabies law. If you can't use a titer in your state then use the law and get an exemption. Repeated vaccine reactions should definitely qualify for an exemption. It certainly does not have to be life threatening or an anaphylactic reaction.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

the laws for Massachusettes ....
MASSACHUSETTS 

General Laws: CHAPTER 140, Section 145B

In order for a dog or cat to be accepted at an animal hospital, veterinarian' s office or boarding facility an owner or keeper of such animal shall show proof of current vaccination against rabies; provided however, that if a dog or cat has not been so vaccinated or such owner or keeper fails to show such proof the animal shall be vaccinated against rabies prior to being discharged if the animal's medical condition permits.

Massachusetts General Laws, Chapter 140, Section 137 

General Laws: CHAPTER 140, Section 137

A person who at the commencement of a license period is, or who during any license period becomes, the owner or keeper of a dog six months old or over which is not duly licensed, and the owner or keeper of a dog when it becomes six months old during a license period, shall cause it to be registered, numbered, described and licensed until the end of such license period, and the owner or keeper of a dog so registered, numbered, described and licensed during any license period, in order to own or keep such dog after the beginning of the succeeding license period, shall, before the beginning thereof, cause it to be registered, numbered, described and licensed for such period. The registering, numbering, describing and licensing of a dog, if kept in Boston shall be in the office of the police commissioner or if kept in any other town in the office of the clerk thereof.

No town clerk or, in Boston, the police commissioner, shall grant such license for any dog unless the owner thereof provides such town clerk or, in Boston, the police commissioner, either a veterinarian' s certification that such dog has been vaccinated in accordance with the provisions of section one hundred and forty-five B, or has been certified exempt from such provision as hereinafter provided, or a notarized letter from a veterinarian that a certification was issued or a metal rabies tag bearing an expiration date indicating that such certification is still in effect.

A dog licensing official may grant an exemption from the provisions of section one hundred and forty-five B for any dog which has not yet attained the age of six months, any dog which the local board of health, for a specified period of time, declared exempt upon presentation of a veterinarian' s certificate stating that because of an infirmity, other physical condition or regimen of therapy, that inoculation is thereby deemed inadvisable, or any dog in transit, or dog brought into the commonwealth, temporarily, for the sole purpose of showing in dog shows or exhibition.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Information on the rabies titer test ....

College of Veterinary Medicine, Kansas State University


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Tracy !! I knew you'd help me with this. The guy that I phoned today mentioned the Kansas tests and said that "they" couldn't put a number on a titer value to equate with adequate Rabies protection--ugh..
Everything here is such a bureaucratic nightmare

I wouldn't go so far to have him get NONE but after a few rounds of Rabies vaccine, he is proabably good and protected. The vet said today that they would give the next one lower on the leg as the siteof the last reaction has changed..It was a great big lump for months...and this was with a pre IM benedryl and post PO benedryl for a couple of days
[

/SIZE]


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwww... poor little guy. I hate it when they get lumps. Makes me so nervous. 

I don't know the law for your state but if you can get away with a 3 year vaccine, that would be great. Every state is different and even counties within a state can have different laws. It can really be a muddled political mess.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link for the U Kansas paper. The guy did cite this and say there is no definitive number value to a titer to have the state accept a titer as proof of immunity...it does say that...ugh. I will work on the vet. My friend who works at Angell said that those vaccine reations are causing carcinomas and that is why the vets are doing them on the back leg--in case they need to amputate later... I don't mean to be paranoid but if he had a couple of these and the hair has changed at the site after the lump went away---It is enough to make me weight this out

When the guy mentioned the Kansas connection...I thought I have a friend...lol Thank you !!!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

With living overseas in the past, I was required to have this titer done. And now as well since we are preparing to go overseas again. IDK what the requirement for MA is but, for Japan, the titer does have to reflect a certain number. The results of the blood test shall be equal to or greater than 0.5 IU/ml. If that requirement is met, then the animal can enter the country. That would lead me to believe that the animal showed that it did not have any trace of rabies....You can google import pets to the US, or whatever country..I've noticed that even the most experienced vets are very inexperienced when it comes to this matter. 

BTW, the lab that determines the "0.5 IU/ml" is the vet in Kansas like you mentioned...that's where they fedex the blood from my pets..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh yeah, my hubby and I joke that we have bought a room at K-State after sending our two girls there for 8 years of school.  Too bad neither of them got a veterinary degree, I could use a family discount. LOL. 

The incidence of vaccine associated cancers is really shocking, especially in cats. UGH. It just makes you feel backed into a corner when you have vets saying you have to get them, and then you have others saying NOT to get them. You really have to come to a place through research and reading where you are comfortable with the protection of the vaccines versus the risks. It's a muddy subject for sure.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico is definitly "exposed" there are dogs all over the city here and parks...and he loves to roam the beach and the woods..and he would eat anything at all...I know that they do find Rabies around here in racoons...so the chances of racoon saliva or whatever are pretty small but I wouldn't not vaccinate at all all things considered . However after a few rounds I would think that enough is enough for a small dog

I am hoping that the vet will exempt him this time...his dental and extraction is schedulted for next week...maybe the vet will have some compassion for him


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with you. I would never not vaccinate at all. I believe in minimal vaccinations, certainly, but not NO vaccinations. I do know some people who never vaccinate at all, not even puppy shots, but I wouldn't be able to forgive myself if something happened.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Exactly where I am on this as well. I just wish they would accept a titer with a certain level and a previous vaccine as sufficient to license a dog as vaccinated.......sometimes things don't make sense...


----------



## ilovemychis (Mar 8, 2012)

You are very wise to be concerned, from what you describe it seems that your dog is already having bad reactions to the rabies vaccine. Future reactions could be worse.

If your state allows exemptions from the rabies vaccine and your vet does not want to give you the exemption, you should find another vet. 

Look for one that is more holistic minded. There is a website that can help you locate a holistic vet. I can send you the link if you like.








rubia said:


> Thanks for the link for the U Kansas paper. The guy did cite this and say there is no definitive number value to a titer to have the state accept a titer as proof of immunity...it does say that...ugh. I will work on the vet. My friend who works at Angell said that those vaccine reations are causing carcinomas and that is why the vets are doing them on the back leg--in case they need to amputate later... I don't mean to be paranoid but if he had a couple of these and the hair has changed at the site after the lump went away---It is enough to make me weight this out
> 
> When the guy mentioned the Kansas connection...I thought I have a friend...lol Thank you !!!


----------

